# How long should it take for food allergies to go away?



## roscothedog (Aug 10, 2011)

So i've been feeding my dog a chicken and rice based formula for the past 2 weeks. I switched to this healthier brand because i was feeding cheep purina before. Hes been on the new kind of 2 weeks, yet he still seems to itch and feel uncomfortable. I dont know if hes allergic to somthing in this food to, maybe the chicken? Anyway, i bought a bag of lamb and rice and i'm going to start feeding that to see if it gets better, but how long does it usually take to notice a change? and im still frustrated because i dont even know if it is food allergies or air allergies, and i may be doing all this switching for nothing!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

About 2 months.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Per Dr. Karen Becker: What do you think about Honest Kitchen dehydrated meals & allergy tests?

I prefer a no grain diet.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It usually takes about 2-3 months before you should see a change. It took about 3 months with Zoey to get over her allergies once I switched her to prey model raw. But I did see subtle changes earlier.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog had really bad chicken allergies, no matter what dog food I used. When I went to lamb and rice, it helped.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

roscothedog said:


> So i've been feeding my dog a chicken and rice based formula for the past 2 weeks. I switched to this healthier brand because i was feeding cheep purina before. Hes been on the new kind of 2 weeks, yet he still seems to itch and feel uncomfortable. I dont know if hes allergic to somthing in this food to, maybe the chicken? Anyway, i bought a bag of lamb and rice and i'm going to start feeding that to see if it gets better, but how long does it usually take to notice a change? and im still frustrated because i dont even know if it is food allergies or air allergies, and i may be doing all this switching for nothing!



My dog was having bad Allergiess too and switched her to Dick Van Pattern Natural Balance LID Diet and it worked great. I would try the Duck and Potato formula. here's the site if your interested Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Allergy Formulas for Dogs


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

roscothedog said:


> So i've been feeding my dog a chicken and rice based formula for the past 2 weeks. I switched to this healthier brand because i was feeding cheep purina before. Hes been on the new kind of 2 weeks, yet he still seems to itch and feel uncomfortable. I dont know if hes allergic to somthing in this food to, maybe the chicken? Anyway, i bought a bag of lamb and rice and i'm going to start feeding that to see if it gets better, but how long does it usually take to notice a change? and im still frustrated because i dont even know if it is food allergies or air allergies, and i may be doing all this switching for nothing!


My dog, Yogi, is having issues with food and environmental allergies. Hopefully, your vet has advised of an allergy panel. I have him on premade raw now and in 2 wks switching to Prey Model Raw. I believe it will be the best. I tried Honest Kitchen and totally broke Yogi out worse than anything he had eaten besides pork. Once, I started researching the company more intensely was not impressed with their grade of contents. Also, be careful because a lot of dogs are allergic to potatoes and just a cheap filler for dog food companies along with rice.

My previous sweet dog "Little One" was allergic to grains especially wheat, and when I changed his food within 2wks there was a huge differnece. A month later...total different dog.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

To get the full affect I'd agree with the 2 month remark in post #2. However, I saw noticeable improvement within 10 days when I switched my senior golden to a different food.


----------

